# Bonding solar panel to anti hail roof.



## steven2002

Hi guys I have a 2011 flash s2 and have got most to the bits to fit my 2 80w solar panels.
One thing is I vaguely remember reading or hearing that the anti hail roof is not ideal for bonding panels to. 
I am not too familiar with the make up of the chausson roofs..
Has anyone here fitted any or know anyone that has. 
Thanks. Steven.


----------



## rosalan

Sikaflex is what most people use. You might like to refer to the manufacturers for a definitive answer.
Alan


----------



## rotorywing

Here's one I done earlier, Used Marineflex to bond the brackets, its a marine equivalent of Silkaflex 

Martin


----------



## gaspode

You need to screw the panel brackets on in addition to using adhesive if you have an anti-hail coating. The problem is that the anti-hail coating material will not be bonded all over to the rigid roof structure so fixing by adhesive only could make the panel liable to rip the anti-hail material away from the roof if the wind gets underneath when travelling at speed. You need to secure anything large on the roof straight through to the solid roof material.

You should be able to ascertain whether you have an anti-hail coating fitted by getting onto the roof and feeling the surface. Aluminium will be smooth and cold to the touch, probably with a shiny finish. Anti-hail coating material is softer and warmer, can be moved around slightly when pressed firmly to one side or the other, it also has a slightly "soft, plasticy" feel to it and is often patterned to improve grip when walking on the roof.


----------



## rotorywing

Mine has been there for the last year, no problems so far and its only attached with marineflex


Martin


----------



## steven2002

Hi martin does your van have the anti hail roof or the aluminium one..
I have fitted panels to a loose laid aluminium caravan roof with no problems..
Any ideas what thickness the hail coating is..
Thanks..


----------



## rotorywing

Hi 

My roof is the dippled type of finish, not sure if its the hail proof roof or not, I do know that at the forward end near the luton if feels as if its slightly loose but not to sure about thickness


----------



## gaspode

steven2002 said:


> Any ideas what thickness the hail coating is..
> Thanks..


ISTR our hail coating being around 1.5mm thick although I can't find the bit I drilled out to be sure. :roll:

What I will add to the debate is the story about the MHF member who arrived on site after a 100 mile motorway drive and whilst sat out in the sun having a cuppa suddenly noticed that they couldn't see the satellite dome. :? 
A quick investigation revealed that it appeared to have been blown off the roof of the van on the road somewhere on the way down ("I'm sure it was there when I left home "). 8O

That dome had been professionally installed (by a very reputable installer) around 4 years previously using only adhesive.

I think it best if no names are mentioned here to save certain embarrassment but several others witnessed the incident and I'm sure will confirm my account.

This doesn't have any bearing on the hail coating but it certainly made me think about using screws in addition to adhesive in future.


----------



## Agilityman

Steven

I too have a Chausson Flash S2 (2011). I have fitted a 80w Solar panel to my roof and a manual satellite dish which required a 40mm dia. hole through the roof. The roof construction is (from the inside) 3mm plywood, approx.40mm polystyrene, then approx 3mm of GRP (Fibreglass). All bonded together. The front of the roof where it is attached to the fibreglass low-profile front is loose, I.e. not bonded, I think this loose section is needed in the construction phase to attach the low profile front.

I attached my Solar panel longitudinally with brackets using Silkaflex. However I did not want on my conscience someone's death, should it fly off down the motorway. So the two brackets nearest to the nearside of the van are bolted through the roof (one bolt each bracket). The bolts are hidden over the top of the high lockers.

Hope this helps.

Paul Wood.


----------



## blondel

I have no idea what sort of surface the roof of our motorhome has but our solar panel blew off on the 27th October whilst we were in the south of France! It did not fall off the roof as the wiring fortunately held. There are no screw holes to be seen so it must have been fixed with only adhesive. It was a very frightening experience and the thought of the damage it could have caused to others if it had left the roof still makes me shudder.


----------



## steven2002

Agilityman said:


> Steven
> 
> I too have a Chausson Flash S2 (2011). I have fitted a 80w Solar panel to my roof and a manual satellite dish which required a 40mm dia. hole through the roof. The roof construction is (from the inside) 3mm plywood, approx.40mm polystyrene, then approx 3mm of GRP (Fibreglass). All bonded together. The front of the roof where it is attached to the fibreglass low-profile front is loose, I.e. not bonded, I think this loose section is needed in the construction phase to attach the low profile front.
> 
> I attached my Solar panel longitudinally with brackets using Silkaflex. However I did not want on my conscience someone's death, should it fly off down the motorway. So the two brackets nearest to the nearside of the van are bolted through the roof (one bolt each bracket). The bolts are hidden over the top of the high lockers.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Paul Wood.


So it seems anywhere on the rear half of the roof should be bonded. Also I got myself 6 brackets for each panel just for a little bit extra.

Don't like the sound of the sat dome coming off on the motorway...

Thanks guys and anymore thoughts welcome. 
Cheers. Steven..


----------



## Techno100

Blondel
Sikaflex adhesive would not come off unless the roof was still attached to it on the road behind?
Who fitted it? Certainly not the correct stuff or applied correctly unless like I said it came off with the roof still attached. I've heard of people using silicone LOL


----------



## listerdiesel

I'm on the side of the 'screw & glue brigade', and I use Sikaflex 221 a lot, plus Parabond 600 which is a bodybuilder's adhesive for trucks.

Peace of mind is the expression that I am thinking of.

Sikaflex isn't infallible, and I prefer to use it as a sealant, not an adhesive.

My two panels are bolted through the roof, albeit my roof is rather less complex than most motorhomes.

Peter


----------



## Techno100

Screws inspire no confidence if you don't know what they're going into ? 3mm ply is no guarantee of security. There's far more certainty in a front spoiler to create a downforce.
Ideally mount behind a rooflight


----------



## blondel

Techno100 said:


> Blondel
> Sikaflex adhesive would not come off unless the roof was still attached to it on the road behind?
> Who fitted it? Certainly not the correct stuff or applied correctly unless like I said it came off with the roof still attached. I've heard of people using silicone LOL


Not naming names at the moment! We have just got back and was unable to speak to the correct person today so will wait and see. There was no damage to the roof and only a bit of the plastic corner on the solar panel cracked. Bits of "stuff" left on the roof where the corners had been.


----------



## Techno100

Oh dear that sounds very NOT RIGHT I hope they're insured 8O


----------



## Techno100

The fact that the roof is intact and undamaged proves the adhesive used or its application was incorrect for the job.


----------



## blondel

Techno100 said:


> The fact that the roof is intact and undamaged proves the adhesive used or its application was incorrect for the job.


I know but as there was no damage it is all a case of what might have happened so there is nothing to claim on anyone's insurance - just a lot of inconvenience and worry! Not quite sure exactly what to say to them.


----------



## Techno100

See what they have to say for themselves? It would be inadequate if it was less than a full refund for the fright and go somewhere else!


----------



## rotorywing

Was the panel attached with corners simmilar to these
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Solar-Pan...60814062054?pt=UK_Gadgets&hash=item257143d9e6

I had considered the corner attachments when I installed my panel but decided that they might become brittle, so I chose to follow others on this site and install angle brackets

Martin


----------



## blondel

They look very similar but black. I can't get at the panel to which they are still attached to check. It's one of those things I left to the "experts" to sort out. :roll:


----------



## Techno100

Yes I agree Martin and the plastic just like the cable entry grommet needs thorough cleaning and I use wire wool as well as Sikaflex cleaner activator to ensure the adhesive does adhere, but like you I use alloy angle for brackets in preference


----------



## pete4x4

I believe it is too cold to use Sikaflex at the moment, from memory it cures from +5 to 30 degrees normally in 24 hours, so unless you can get it indoors leave it until the spring.


----------



## steven2002

Cheers guys. Controller arrived so just a couple of connectors to get and a bit of weather. Thanks again. Steven.


----------



## Jimbttaylor

*Solar Panel Flew off*

The solar panel blew off the roof of our new motor-home last weekend. 
It smashed in the skylights and damaged the roof on the way through. Luckily the wires took it off the near side of the van, missing the cars behind. This could have easily killed someone.

The panel was glued using 6 molded brackets, 4 in the corners and 2 midway down the long side of the panel.
We have six perfect patches of glue on the roof, the molded mounting brackets are clean of glue. They look similar to the picture of the white brackets but ours are black.

I assume the failure was due to the brackets not being cleaned or etched prior to gluing. the joint to the roof had not failed.

No names yet, as I'm waiting for the van to be repaired by the panel fitter.


----------



## Techno100

I would agree with that 
They need to be sanded and degreased 
I've come across at least 2 cable entry grommets that have come adrift too!


----------



## Techno100

Since this thread started I changed vans and inherited two panels on plastic brackets. The brackets have been on five years now. I replaced the two panels with new ones of the same dimensions and added a third panel. This is where I broke away from my Aluminium angle brackets and bought a pair of nearly matching plastic ones.
All three panels are glued to the floating anti hail coat without screws.
So far so good :lol: 
I still use metal brackets otherwise

Big picture can be viewed by clicking my signature pic.

Mine in the foreground


----------



## Jimbttaylor

*Solar panel bracket*

Looking at your pictures, the brackets you have used stop the wind getting under the panels and lifting them.
Much better idea, did you clean and rough up the brackets prior to fitting.
We are going with a reflex panel, the whole panel is glued to the roof.

Jim.


----------

